# Help bring Giant Bass to Georgia!



## tone357 (Mar 21, 2022)

Guys and gals! I am starting a petition to get our DNR to create a mirror program of the Texas'Share -a-Lunker program and could use your signature on a petition I've started. Georgia holds the World's Record Largemouth, let's keep it! https://chng.it/6jJqCwk2fm


----------



## brunofishing (Mar 22, 2022)

Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Mar 24, 2022)

I don't disagree that it is a bad idea, but I have my doubts it would ever work. First, you have very few lakes in Georgia that I think will even support a population of ShareLunker size bass. We just don't have the type of lakes Texas has. You might could work with Seminole and possible Eufaula. West Point might work as the stockings they've been doing appear to be bringing some nice largemouth back to the playing field. I think to even get on board, brood stock from ShareLunker fish would have to be brought in to get the program started.


----------



## Mudfish37 (Mar 31, 2022)

I just don't see it helping.

You really want Georgia to keep the world record bass ? Then make people stop taking tens and teeners out of the lakes, for any purpose and that includes breeding them to stock elsewhere. make it illegal.

A fish has to be 13lbs before it can be 23, and if people keep taking home 9's 10's and bigger to eat or mount then there will never be another 20+lb Georgia bass.
in the age of replica mounts and better food sources, there is no reason to.

That fish was caught in 1932 for a reason, no one had fished for bass for very long, and fisheries were unalienated and largely untouched compared to today.
nowadays every other fish has a hook and 3 plastic worms and half a spool of line in its gut. and the few lucky enough to make it to trophy sizes aren't left for long.

I don't want the dnr to start taking big fish out of our lakes to put somewhere, I want them to protect the fish that are already there and allow new ones to grow.

outlaw keeping bass over 10lbs with stiff penalties.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 3, 2022)

Mudfish37 said:


> I just don't see it helping.
> 
> You really want Georgia to keep the world record bass ? Then make people stop taking tens and teeners out of the lakes, for any purpose and that includes breeding them to stock elsewhere. make it illegal.
> 
> ...


Y'all know me. I'm agin' anything non- native..

Except putting Alligators and Grass Carp in the Rio Grande. Me thinks that's a most excellent stocking plan.

.


----------



## dtala (Apr 6, 2022)

Saltwater crocs would work better in the Rio Grande....


----------



## Big7 (Apr 6, 2022)

dtala said:


> Saltwater crocs would work better in the Rio Grande....


I thought about that and started to post.
The American Saltwater Crocodile can only be found around Miami/Homestead. ?

Wonder if they put Alligator and American Saltwater Crocodile together


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Jun 7, 2022)

Mudfish37 said:


> I just don't see it helping.
> 
> You really want Georgia to keep the world record bass ? Then make people stop taking tens and teeners out of the lakes, for any purpose and that includes breeding them to stock elsewhere. make it illegal.
> 
> ...




I believe there was a fish caught in 1932 by George Perry but I don't think it was a 22 lb bass but thats just my two cents.


----------



## Batjack (Jun 7, 2022)

Bananaslug22 said:


> I believe there was a fish caught in 1932 by George Perry but I don't think it was a 22 lb bass but thats just my two cents.


That one got ate too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 7, 2022)

Batjack said:


> That one got ate too.


Fed the whole family.


----------



## Bananaslug22 (Jun 7, 2022)

Would you believe that George Perry entered another fish into the national competition held by the magazine(Fish and Stream?) in the years after he won the contest with the 22 pounder and won the National contest again with the 2nd bass?  This bass was reportedly 13lbs and there is a surviving picture of that bass. 

It’s the smallest 13 lb bass I’ve ever seen. 

Just kind of makes you wonder….


----------



## Shadow11 (Jun 13, 2022)

If it's not broke don't fix it. You're only going to make it worse. Bass fishing has been fantastic this year in Georgia. The monsters are in there, but you can't just put a piece of chewing gum on the hook and expect a dozen 20 pounders to come swarming to it. Get out and actually fish. It's fascinating when you actually spend the time and watch things. It's sad that more ppl aren't doing it. I get some of what you're saying, though.


----------



## jocko755 (Jun 21, 2022)

I think the Texas program is great.  Didn't Florida take on a similar program?  

I would like it for Georgia, but it would take angler cooperation.  Mostly food anglers here in Georgia.


----------



## Jason C (Jun 27, 2022)

We cant even fish our watersheds..


----------



## LTZ25 (Jul 19, 2022)

I'm good for a 1 pound Sinclair bass .


----------



## weagle (Aug 16, 2022)

Bananaslug22 said:


> I believe there was a fish caught in 1932 by George Perry but I don't think it was a 22 lb bass but thats just my two cents.



I don't think a 22lb bass is unreasonable for that time.  There were several caught in the high teens out of the lakes at Charlie Elliott WMA before the state took it over.


----------



## DynamicDennis (Aug 17, 2022)

I am really not a fan of genetically modified anything. And realistically if its a mutant fish, whats the difference if you were to just grow your own fish in a tank and call it a record ? Feels like a "big high fence" type of situation.


----------



## lampern (Aug 17, 2022)

jocko755 said:


> I think the Texas program is great.  Didn't Florida take on a similar program?
> 
> I would like it for Georgia, but it would take angler cooperation.  Mostly food anglers here in Georgia.



Florida is starting a big bass management project on certain public waters


----------



## lampern (Aug 17, 2022)




----------

